
Elon Musk teases NYC-Philadelphia-Baltimore hyperloop - rmason
https://twitter.com/i/moments/888074036823162881
======
akg_67
I don't believe i will see this in my lifetime. A good proxy example is
Shinkansen (bullet train) in Japan that also require almost straight line
track for high speed. They are already building one from Hakodate to Sapporo
in Hokkaido (180 miles). It will be completed in 2032 (15 more years) because
70% of track will be in tunnels that need to be bored. I can't imagine east
coast population density making it easy to bore a tunnel from NYC to D.C.

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14813273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14813273)

